# What is Interval Gold?



## janej (Aug 19, 2008)

I just got my welcome package from II.  They included a Interval International Id card and a Interval Gold Card.  What is Interval Gold?  Do I have to pay for it?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 19, 2008)

Jane,yes you would have to pay I think its only $25.00 for the gold.

 If you are a member of II and want to use Getaways you would save $25.00 on each unit you get.

 I believe there are some other discounts but not sure except the coupons which we have used in our home town like pizza.

 We have had gold for three years and have not taken a getaway so we may not renew for the gold next time.

 This is a choice and no you do not have to get it!

 PHIL


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Waste of money for most.We just got stuck with it through Diamond Resorts at an extra $$.  Always nickel & diming you for more trash.


----------



## applegirl (Aug 19, 2008)

We have II gold and it's always worth it to us because we purchase several, if not many getaways a year and we save $25 on each one. The gold membership was like $54 more than regular membership. You also get a complimentary gold Herts membership.

Janna


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 19, 2008)

applegirl said:


> We have II gold and it's always worth it to us because we purchase several, if not many getaways a year and we save $25 on each one. The gold membership was like $54 more than regular membership. You also get a complimentary gold Herts membership.
> 
> Janna




 Janna back in 2006 we added a second unit to our acct and decided to try it and our cost was only $25.00.

  $54.00 and I would have said no because as they told me one getaway and you have paid for it.

 PHIL


----------



## janej (Aug 19, 2008)

I did not apply for gold but got the card in the mail.  I got II membership through Wyndham.  When do I need to pay the extra $25?  I probably should call II to clarify.


----------



## DWM (Aug 22, 2008)

You probably got GOLD from your resort.  GOLD normally costs $54 and come with some junk and some potentially valuable things (if you use them).  Besides the $25 off Getaways, I use the concierge service they provide.  I think it's the same company that provides the OnStar service.  It's very cool.

There was a posting a few weeks back about Interval launching Platinum.  Did anyone hear anymore about what that might be?


----------

